# Is Dishonline.com and Dishnetwork accout log in down?



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I purchased a New VIP922 and I am unable to log in to my account via remote access or dishnetwork.com.. or dishonline.com.. Is it down? I want to try out the new sling capability.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Conway said:


> I purchased a New VIP922 and I am unable to log in to my account via remote access or dishnetwork.com.. or dishonline.com.. Is it down? I want to try out the new sling capability.


I was able to log on to my account and we have had had no reports of the system being down. Are you getting an error message when you try to log in?


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Here is the error I am getting. 

"The system is currently unavailable, please try again later."


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

I did double check and we are experiencing any problems with Dish Network online accounts. I was able to sign in on Explorer a well as Firefox. What web browser are you using?


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I am using IE8 and Firefox.. I also can't log in on my Android phone on remote access and also My vip922 won't log in it says the system is having technical difficulties


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

I am sorry, Conway. I do not know why you are not able to log in on line. I was able to access our 922 account and my android was able to log in as well. I apologize that you are having this difficulty. If you would like me to check your specific account, I can, just pm me your account info and I can see if there are any issues with the account from our end. Just let me know.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I've noticed if I use my old Dish Network username, I get the "The system is unavailable" error, but if I use my e-mail address, then it works fine. It has been this way for at least a year.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I just tried that.. It didn't work.. I get user/pass error.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

the usernames should all have transitioned to email addresses as of December (IIRC)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I never use my email address and I have no problems logging in.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I use my e-mail for user logging in to my Dish account.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I still get the same error this morning when I log into my account. So the dish log in is the only way to use the Sling on the VIP922?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

yup. it's working fine for me both on the laptop and the phone and tablet.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I you using a security plugin, such as no-script, you need to make an exception for Dish. The are very dependent on scripting.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm still getting the same error now.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm still unable to log in today.. Any new information?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Mary has been out sick.

Will you send your account number or phone number in a PM? I'll see if I can duplicate the problem. Also, what's the error message number? I'm thinking something in your network is causing it not to work properly.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

is anyone else having this type of issue besides me?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's been working fine for me (including Sling) the whole time.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Regarding Conway's inability to login, the problem is being caused by one of the back systems we use. There are a few others with a similar issue, but IT is working to get all of the accounts corrected.


----------



## nusparkey (Apr 30, 2011)

I have had log in problems for at least 6 months. Ever since I went to a HD receiver and paperless billing. System tells me my user name is incorrect, them it tells me my password is incorrect. Tried 3 on line chats and those folks were useless. Was referred to the "System Specialists" but those folks were just as useless but used bigger words.
Getting the feeling DN doesn't WANT me to control my account.
Cable looks better and better all the time.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

nusparkey said:


> I have had log in problems for at least 6 months. Ever since I went to a HD receiver and paperless billing. System tells me my user name is incorrect, them it tells me my password is incorrect. Tried 3 on line chats and those folks were useless. Was referred to the "System Specialists" but those folks were just as useless but used bigger words.
> Getting the feeling DN doesn't WANT me to control my account.
> Cable looks better and better all the time.


PM Matt or Mary, they should be able to help you.


----------



## nusparkey (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks ColdSteel, I will give them a try.
Nusparkey


----------



## nusparkey (Apr 30, 2011)

Post # 3 so I can PM


----------



## nusparkey (Apr 30, 2011)

Post #4 so I can PM


----------



## nusparkey (Apr 30, 2011)

Post #5 so I can PM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

coldsteel said:


> PM Matt or Mary, they should be able to help you.


Thank you for your help, coldsteel!! I am working to resolve our customer's issue right now!!


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm still waiting for mine.. Hope it's repaired soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Conway said:


> I'm still waiting for mine.. Hope it's repaired soon!


Sorry Conway, I will send an e-mail to see if we have made any progress with your account. I know they were still working on it when we checked last. Matt or I will let you know when we hear back.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

ok thanks!


----------



## omarh (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had this exact same problem for 2 weeks now. I've talked to chat support specialists and all they say is that they can log in without problems so it must be me. I'm not sure what it could be though, I've tried 3 different browsers, Firefox 4, Chrome, and IE 8. I've also tried it at Work using Chrome....
I keep getting the message
The system is currently unavailable, please try again later. 

and it only does that if I enter correct credentials...if I enter an incorrect password, it does recognize that and says 
The Online ID/Password combination used is not valid. Please correct/confirm and try again or click can't log in for assistance. 

So that means I'm using the correct password or it would keep saying it was wrong...instead I just get this message about the system currently unavailable...
Its very frustrating when this problem lasts 2 weeks, and I actually had wanted to go online and check out my current packages and possibly upgrade to get more channels cause I realized I don't get ESPN at all right now. 
I think I'll give it another day or two, and then I'll just cancel. I've been out of contract for 6 months so I can cancel at any time...the only reason I haven't is that I've been with Dish for several years and they always had the best value. 
But whats the point of all these Dish online features, if you can't even get into your account?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

omarh said:


> I've had this exact same problem for 2 weeks now. I've talked to chat support specialists and all they say is that they can log in without problems so it must be me. I'm not sure what it could be though, I've tried 3 different browsers, Firefox 4, Chrome, and IE 8. I've also tried it at Work using Chrome....
> I keep getting the message
> The system is currently unavailable, please try again later.
> 
> ...


We want it to work just as much as you do. If you send your phone number or account number in a PM, I'll make sure they have your info to get the problem corrected along with Conway's account. (I'll have to review it when I get in tomorrow).

I know for a fact they are aware of what's causing the problem, and are working on it.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

omarh said:


> I've had this exact same problem for 2 weeks now. I've talked to chat support specialists and all they say is that they can log in without problems so it must be me. I'm not sure what it could be though, I've tried 3 different browsers, Firefox 4, Chrome, and IE 8. I've also tried it at Work using Chrome....
> I keep getting the message
> The system is currently unavailable, please try again later.
> 
> ...


Are you connecting to the net through your own router/network? If so, try connecting your computer to the net directly to your cable modem or other access. If it now works, you may have the same problem I had with a unique web site for months.

I and a few others had a problem connecting to another web site forum. My computer would just time out and could not find the site. If I connected my laptop directly to the cable modem or used a different network, it worked. But, it would not connect to only that particular web site through my router. Eventually, I found that if I changed the Router MAC Address and specified to use 'this' address, it would work for a while. After a week or so, it would stop working again and I would have to change the Router MAC Address again. This went on for many months. Eventually, the web site provider did a major update on their servers and it seemed to correct the problem.


----------



## omarh (Jul 3, 2006)

EdJ said:


> Are you connecting to the net through your own router/network? If so, try connecting your computer to the net directly to your cable modem or other access. If it now works, you may have the same problem I had with a unique web site for months.
> 
> I and a few others had a problem connecting to another web site forum. My computer would just time out and could not find the site. If I connected my laptop directly to the cable modem or used a different network, it worked. But, it would not connect to only that particular web site through my router. Eventually, I found that if I changed the Router MAC Address and specified to use 'this' address, it would work for a while. After a week or so, it would stop working again and I would have to change the Router MAC Address again. This went on for many months. Eventually, the web site provider did a major update on their servers and it seemed to correct the problem.


Thanks for the suggestions, but I don't think my router is the problem...unless dish network is doing some weird stuff over the web that needs my computer to be open to connections or something.
I've tried connecting from work, and home...two different networks. I have no problem with any other site I have tried like facebook, yahoo, gmail, dbstalk.com, twitter.com, chase.com, bankofamerica.com etc....
all those sites work fine with my current computer/network.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

omarh said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but I don't think my router is the problem...unless dish network is doing some weird stuff over the web that needs my computer to be open to connections or something.
> I've tried connecting from work, and home...two different networks. I have no problem with any other site I have tried like facebook, yahoo, gmail, dbstalk.com, twitter.com, chase.com, bankofamerica.com etc....
> all those sites work fine with my current computer/network.


It sure sounds like the same problem I had. I also could not get in with another persons set up after using it for a few minutes. The server people and forum people swore that it was not their problem because most everybody else could log in just fine. But, after they did some server updates, it magically started working for me. 

Did you try changing the 'Router MAC Address' in your router?

BTW, I have a Netgear router, but it also hung me up with my friends DLink router after using for a few minutes.


----------

